# Software downgrade?



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Teslafi shows a Model 3 downgraded software from 32.5 to 32.4. Does Tesla ever do this or is it a mistake?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Teslafi shows a Model 3 downgraded software from 32.5 to 32.4. Does Tesla ever do this or is it a mistake?
> 
> View attachment 13976


That's interesting. I think that's not a bad thing to do.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

20 min later it shows a 3 from Massachusetts going from 32.4 to 32.5. coincidence?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

When I was working with Tesla after bricking Middie after day 1 of ownership, I learned that only a few Tesla Engineers have the admin rights to load a earlier version on a car.

It's rare, but it happens, like to my Model 3 on ownership day 4.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

96s46p said:


> 20 min later it shows a 3 from Massachusetts going from 32.4 to 32.5. coincidence?


This probably makes sense. My car failed updating to 32.2 and got stuck. Service pushed the update and I received 3 alerts of software update complete.

Maybe 32.3 > 32.2 > 32.3?

Unfortunately TeslaFi wasn't tracking because mobile access was disabled for service.


----------

